# Cranial Nerves & Audits



## keamax@sssnet.com (Aug 1, 2011)

HELP!! I am auditing for a neurology practice. We are using the 1997 Neurological Exam Guidelines. Can anyone please tell me, if a Neurologist states " Cranial nerves II-XII are Normal" does this count as  full cranial nerve testing? OR, does the Neurologist need to list each individual cranial nerve as being "normal".  I cannot find any infomation anywhere to guide me in either direction.
  Thanks so much for any help!!


----------



## cmain (Aug 2, 2012)

*Neurological Exam 1997 guideline*

anyone got an answer to the question above?????


----------

